# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Софт >  Plantronics принес в Беларусь 50-летний опыт работы со звуком

## Labs

Гарнитуры компании Plantronics, одного из мировых лидеров в области производства устройств связи, теперь представлены официальным дистрибьютором на территории Республики Беларусь – ООО «НетАир». Plantronics ставит перед собой долгосрочную и масштабную цель занять ведущие позиции во всех значимых каналах белорусского ритейла.

За 54 года работы со звуком компания накопила более 100 важных для индустрии патентов, а также создала обширную базу исследовательских лабораторий и производственных мощностей. На данный момент Plantronics – это более 3 000 сотрудников в 30 странах мира.

Компания начинала свою деятельность с производства средств связи для авиационной техники и космических программ NASA. Именно через гарнитуру Plantronics первый человек на Луне Нил Армстронг передал свою легендарную фразу: «Это один маленький шаг для человека, но гигантский скачок для всего человечества».

Столь богатый опыт работы со звуком позволяет компании Plantronics удерживать лидирующие позиции на рынке беспроводных гарнитур для активных людей с насыщенными буднями и гарнитур для киберспортсменов.

«Продукция Plantronics уже достаточно давно продается в Беларуси не только в ритейле, но и в бизнес-сегменте, который представлен гарнитурами для центров обработки вызовов и офисов. Но для нас было очень важно официально выйти на рынок через дистрибьютора, - рассказал Дмитрий Чариков, глава представительства Plantronics в России и СНГ. - Рынок Беларуси мы считаем очень перспективным, а нашу продукцию – конкурентоспособной. Держаться на высоком уровне нам помогает качество производства, полувековая история, налаженные связи и партнерские отношения как с конечными пользователями, так и с реселлерами. Люди склонны к экспериментам, но мы стараемся удерживать лояльность пользователей наших устройств. Надеюсь, еще больше белорусов смогут по достоинству оценить продукцию Plantronics».

Продуктовая линейка гарнитур Plantronics отвечает всем требованиям современного рынка. Bluetooth-гарнитуры компании обеспечивают свободное общение за рулем автомобиля, при активных занятиях спортом, долгих путешествиях и насыщенной жизни делового города. Оставаться мобильным и всегда на связи можно с классической удобной гарнитурой Voyager Legend, которая оборудована тремя микрофонами и четко распознает голосовые команды. Или с невероятно компактными и легкими наушниками-вкладышами BackBeat GO 2, которым по силам управляться не только с вызовами, но и с качественным воспроизведением музыки.

Это же качество звука теперь могут оценить любители компьютерных игр. Гарнитуры линейки GameCom закрывают потребности игроков в бюджетном сегменте, а продвинутые устройства линейки RIG способны удовлетворить запросы более серьезных игроков: например, гарнитура со специальным микшером помогает отвечать на звонки, не останавливая игры. Это идеально подойдет как раз для тех, кто много времени посвящает компьютерным играм, но желает постоянно оставаться на связи с внешним миром.

И, конечно же, не забыты гарнитуры для компьютеров, которые обеспечивают высокое качество передачи звука и комфортное онлайн-общение. Голосовое общение через интернет способно быть по-настоящему качественным и комфортным с гарнитурами для ПК серии AUDIO, некоторые из которых имеют сертификат Skype.

Профессиональный подход, серьезные научные разработки в сфере звука и более 50 лет работы на рынке гарантируют исключительную надежность, удобный эргономичный дизайн и высококачественный звук гарнитур под брендом Plantronics.

----------

